# 1/2 ASB 1/2 Clydesdale colt



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I know it's been awhile since I've been to this board, but I thought I'd share some new pics of our 2012 colt, Hoggan. He is now 9 months old, and growing like a bad weed - at least 14hh at the shoulder (might be a bit more, I haven't actually measured) 

Practicing his halter skills (he rolled in something that has dried like cement... No amount of grooming seems to be working, and we aren't warm enough here for a bath yet)



















And then being rewarded with some free time to run around like a goon...

















Launch










Buck









Leap










One of my favorite shots









Last one...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I just LOVE Clyde crosses. He is adorable!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is handsome, I love him!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so handsome, great pics!! Love the action shots especially.


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! He's stunning. Love those action shots.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks, I might be biased, but I think he offers the best of both his breeds, and is nicer than either of his parents - really no breeding could ask for better results. I can see this horse showing well in multiple disciplines one day. 

Best of all... He has a temperment which is easy to work with, he is curious, friendly and very willing to try (which is a relief, because if he wasn't... That's a lot of horse to argue with!)


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the Georgian Grandes!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Charley horse said:


> I want one!


He is for sale to the right home.... :lol: I'm sure not in any real hurry to push him off to a new home though, I'm really enjoying watching him grow. 

I'd never sell him if he weren't going to be so big, but I have been told to expect him to go upwards of 17.2 hands based on his size now, and that's just way more size than I, personally, need or want. (Unexpected to me too, I tried hard to choose two horses which were "small" (relatively speaking) in hopes of ending up with a foal which would be about 15.3- 16hh )... So I am hoping someone who will truly appreciate that much size will come along and want to make him their future sporthorse (or driving horse)... If the right person doesn't come along for him, I guess I'll just need to get over my fear of heights :|


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my gosh he is just stunning! I have always been partial to Clyd crosses since i had 2 jumping lessons on a Clyd/thoroughbred cross. lol. and I must say he is drool worthy! if you ever clone him send it my way


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> He is for sale to the right home.... :lol: I'm sure not in any real hurry to push him off to a new home though, I'm really enjoying watching him grow.
> 
> I'd never sell him if he weren't going to be so big, but I have been told to expect him to go upwards of 17.2 hands based on his size now, and that's just way more size than I, personally, need or want. (Unexpected to me too, I tried hard to choose two horses which were "small" (relatively speaking) in hopes of ending up with a foal which would be about 15.3- 16hh )... So I am hoping someone who will truly appreciate that much size will come along and want to make him their future sporthorse (or driving horse)... If the right person doesn't come along for him, I guess I'll just need to get over my fear of heights :|


I would <3 love to have him here on the property w/me!!! Love love love it!!!
But your all the way in Canada 
I currently have a 16.3hh and for future will be looking for a draft..
Just for pleasure trail rides no competition or anything like that.
I have the rm for him and the heart, I just wish right now.
I think you could get use to his height - I am with mine now..He seems like he has a lot of power but if your a confident rider you will be fine..Just dont think of the the bad things that can happen only the good outcome.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh my GOSH how cute is he?!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I know existentialpony I keep looking back at the photo's here..Right?!
Luv luv luv!!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Charley horse said:


> I would <3 love to have him here on the property w/me!!! Love love love it!!!
> But your all the way in Canada
> I currently have a 16.3hh and for future will be looking for a draft..
> Just for pleasure trail rides no competition or anything like that.
> ...


It isn't actually "me" who has issue with his size, but I have a small lesson program I was hoping he'd be just the right size for - big bodied but not super tall - to suit my beginner adults that are tall, but nervous. 
If he ends up very patient and quiet it might still work out... But most of my students find even working near his roughly 17hh dam intimidating (she is very gentle though), so she gets used for students who have been with me awhile (my program is about conquering fear, and most come to me with absolute horror stories about their experiences with horses). My goal with this colt was to get the dam's substance and bone, on a shorter horse - it didn't work quite as well as I'd hoped as I have been told to expect him to go taller than her :lol:

I am also not convinced he will be quiet enough, to fit into the program I have... But I'm willing to give him some time before I decide that, we'll know better what his temperment is like when he's a bit older with some more "life experience" behind him... Right now, and since birth, he has been bold, curious and a bit independant but not terribly sure of himself, and paired with incredible size and power - which is fine for someone with experience and confidence, less suitable for someone nervous or just learning... After he grows up and has training on him he might work out just fine. (Which is why I have been insanely fussy about inquiries - I wouldn't MIND keeping him, but if someone experienced came along and just "had to have him" I am prepared to let him go.)


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I see unicorn, I thought you would keep him for yourself..Yes deff could be intimidating for schooling. "I am working w/mine now who is a monster - If I were to sell him he would intimidate intermediate riders and beginners" So I am real stern and particular w/my training.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

He is super cute! I love draft crosses


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> It isn't actually "me" who has issue with his size, but I have a small lesson program I was hoping he'd be just the right size for - big bodied but not super tall - to suit my beginner adults that are tall, but nervous.
> If he ends up very patient and quiet it might still work out... But most of my students find even working near his roughly 17hh dam intimidating (she is very gentle though), so she gets used for students who have been with me awhile (my program is about conquering fear, and most come to me with absolute horror stories about their experiences with horses). My goal with this colt was to get the dam's substance and bone, on a shorter horse - it didn't work quite as well as I'd hoped as I have been told to expect him to go taller than her :lol:
> 
> I am also not convinced he will be quiet enough, to fit into the program I have... But I'm willing to give him some time before I decide that, we'll know better what his temperment is like when he's a bit older with some more "life experience" behind him... Right now, and since birth, he has been bold, curious and a bit independant but not terribly sure of himself, and paired with incredible size and power - which is fine for someone with experience and confidence, less suitable for someone nervous or just learning... After he grows up and has training on him he might work out just fine. (Which is why I have been insanely fussy about inquiries - I wouldn't MIND keeping him, but if someone experienced came along and just "had to have him" I am prepared to let him go.)


I NEED to have him! If you do decide to sell him, please message me. I am in love with this guy. We are out in Alberta(not sure where you are). Distance isn't an issue.


----------



## Serelin (Jun 16, 2013)

He looks beautiful!

That last photo has to be my favorite. If you look at his face then his pose, it looks as if he's trying to entice you to be jealous. He's a really nice cross!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Omg he's so freaking cute<3 I absolutly adore Draft horses, and I want one so bad. :3


----------

